# Is this a good package?



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Is a package of about 700k AED (~59k per month) enough for a family with three kids to live on in Dubai? 

The figure includes base + transport + housing allowance. In addition, medical insurance is covered along with trips home each year and a 20k contribution towards each child's education p.a.. 

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, that seems like a good package but to make sure it meets your goals you will have to make your own personal budget considering all your lifestyle expenses and the contribution you'll have to put towards your kids's schools as 20K will not be enough for the schools I assume you will be aiming for. Read the 'read before post' sticky as it has lots of info that will be helpful to draft your family budget and see if it meets your expectations. Also it would be helpful to know what your job position is if you want to get feedback on how good the salary is for this market as well.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Senior Project Manager with an IT company (multinational).

My estimates are that the monthly spend would be: 

16,000 for three bedroom apartment
2,500 for utilities
16,000 for school fees
4,000 for petrol + groceries

Does that sound about right for a family of five?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah it sounds about right if you are 100% sure what your school fees will be. Regarding the compensation being right for your job role I'd say it also sounds about right. Might be worth trying to see if they can cover school fees fully but other than that seems ok.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Considering the current global economic situation, I would say it is a very good package.

Many people are now only offered bachelor status packages which is obviously nowhere near good enough for a family


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've budgeted 200k for schooling for 3 kids and 200k for a 3 bedroom apartment (villa?). I'd assume/hope that this would be adequate. For education, I was thinking about the Greens Community school since I would like my kids in an IB school.


----------

